# Girl or boy?



## shauna980 (May 2, 2013)

Not sure if its a cockerel or hen, it's about 5 weeks old and I'm not sure on the breed either, I was given it by a friend but love my chick non the less


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

It may just be the photo, but it looks like there's a little red coming in on the comb? Is there? If so and it continues to get more red, probably a cockerel.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

that is a cockerel, he is a good looking one also


----------



## shauna980 (May 2, 2013)

Yes it is a little bit red, if he's a cockerel I'll have to get rid if him


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

He is most likely a cockerel, but I would wait a little longer before getting rid of him to be sure.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

blblanchard said:


> He is most likely a cockerel, but I would wait a little longer before getting rid of him to be sure.


I would wait too. Sometimes the females will have a rather large red comb too. My Abbie does. For your sake, I hope it ends up being a girl. He/she's a little beauty!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

what breed is he?
i'm sure someone will be glad to have him at their place


----------



## icarusdiedquick (May 10, 2013)

Have you checked his saddle feathers?and the feathers around its neck? I use this a lot and its worked for me,if the neck and saddle feathers are pointed on the ends its a Roo,if round on the tips,it's a pullet .it might not work on all breeds,but it's been100 % for me,just hate to wait until they get those first feathers lol!


----------



## shauna980 (May 2, 2013)

I'm not sure on the breed, I got him from Adam Henson off of country file but I never asked what the breed was, he came from a rare breeds farm, if he is a cockerel he'll be for sale


----------

